

What are the best ways to think of ideas for a startup? - schapman623
http://www.quora.com/Startup-Ideas/What-are-the-best-ways-to-think-of-ideas-for-a-startup/answer/Dan-Lewis

======
alexkress
Has anyone tried to follow this?

